# Music Photos Anyone



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

let's see em.....


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

w00tstock 2.1




Paul Green's School of Rock


The Police, Columbia River Gorge (sunset)


Amanda Palmer and Jason Webley


Amanda Palmer, Portland


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

great collection!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My twin nieces (one of whom their piano teacher says may be Juliard-bound one day):










Some instruments I've played:


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

Native American flutes


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Check out some of the music pictures my wife captured at Hard Rock Calling in Hyde Park Hard Rock Calling

Ian


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Check out some of the music pictures my wife captured at Hard Rock Calling in Hyde Park Hard Rock Calling
> 
> Ian


That gallery is fabulous! Is she getting press passes, or are those general audience images?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

General audience - she managed to sneak a big lens in and we were very near the front - had the camera confiscated the next year (Stevie Wonder) and had to pay a fortune for a locker if she wanted it back!!! Not sure she'll try again this year.

Ian


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

Coco Montoya always exudes personality......










He is a "down bender"... somewhat unique.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

The Police performing at Met Center in Bloomington, MN, in 1982. From left to right: Stewart Copeland, Sting, and Andy Summers. Sting is playing a Steinberger headless bass.

My first concert shoot. Waved my Minnesota Daily press pass at the security gorillas and got in for free. Great show, on a double-bill with the Go-Go's.


The Police in Concert, Met Center, 1982 by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

John, that's fabulous!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Check out some of the music pictures my wife captured at Hard Rock Calling in Hyde Park Hard Rock Calling
> 
> Ian


Those are some kick-a** photos, Ian.

Loving the other shots on here also!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

John Hamilton said:


> Those are some kick-a** photos, Ian.
> 
> Loving the other shots on here also!


Thanks John, I'm very proud of her, especially as we were just in the general (heaving) crowd about 5 rows(ish) back. I'll pass your comment onto her.

Ian


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Thanks John, I'm very proud of her, especially as we were just in the general (heaving) crowd about 5 rows(ish) back. I'll pass your comment onto her.
> 
> Ian


Tell her "Police-2" is especially good. I totally would have licensed that for the "Rock Band" books I designed for my publisher. Dang!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks again John - she's only an amateur and is pleased as Punch with your comments 

Ian


----------

